# Interested in learning the art of Rod Building



## Sharkey (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey guys, I have always wanted to learn Rod building and would like some help on what I would need to get started. I have built about 4 pier rods in the past, all having been hand wrapped. I would like to get set up to be able to do it for the public. Any help and tips would be greatly appreciated. Thanks Steve


----------



## SmokenJoe (Mar 18, 2011)

I am still new but there are some nice very basic videos on the site below plus others I used. This has been the least informative place of all, it seems people here are board with this forum or are worried about too much competition. lol JK. I am sure if you search and read you can find what all you need. I doubt anyone wants to help jump start some competition but would offer guidance on a specific question or technique. 

http://www.mudhole.com/Rod-Building-101/Videos

http://www.rodbuildingtutorials.com/

local place http://www.therodroom.com/

http://www.rodmakermagazine.com/blog/

http://www.rodguild.com/

http://rodbuilding.org/list.php?2

http://www.bdoutdoors.com/forums/rod-building/

joe


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f65/latest-wraps-104384/


Looks like jdhkingfisher and bill collector are the guys you need to get with....


----------



## Sharkey (Oct 29, 2010)

thanks for the info Smokin Joe, I didnt expect much response when I posted.


----------



## possum398 (Apr 22, 2009)

Mudhole offers a nice rodbuilding class. It is a basic class, but a good start. I attended one last year in Pensacola. I second the links SmokenJoe listed. Seach the internet, a lot of good information out there to help.


----------

